# 7 string walking bass stuff?



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 25, 2011)

Wanted to learn to do some of this when I finally picked up a 7, the guy I was taking lessons from had no clue. 

So anyone know some good stuff to get the ball rolling?


----------



## Dayn (Jul 25, 2011)

Dave Weiner may be of help.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 25, 2011)

That 2nd one was exactly the kinda thing I'm looking for 

Ty I probably should of thought of ole' dave. 

Anyone know anything else in that vein?


----------



## Explorer (Jul 26, 2011)

Although not specifically for 7-string, there are many good book/CD sets teaching how to walk the bass on guitar. Extending downward isn't difficult.


----------



## StratoJazz (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, go on Google and type "Craig Wagner 7 string." I've taken lessons from him before and totally recommend you check out his dvd.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Aug 10, 2011)

BUMP for questions...

For Dayn first video, what kind of music styles are in there, other than blues? Is that even close to funk-guitar-playing skills?


----------



## Explorer (Aug 10, 2011)

Regarding that first video being "bluesy, funky R&B"... I'd say that it's bluesy in the rock/metal sense. From my viewpoint as an acoustic/electric blues player, funk guitarist and R&B player and fan... that first video is bluesy in the rock/metal sense. *laugh*


----------



## Kr1zalid (Aug 11, 2011)

^ Yeah, as if he combined almost everything then came out some ideas for walking basses...

To the OP, I actually did have lessons from a person who have decent freestyle on acoustic guitar, 6 string however, fingerstyle-walking bass-with-melodies kind of skills and the whole idea about it is just to make people "dance" with what you are playing~~ Pretty much the usual Jazz and Dayn's 2nd video, but I never able to grasp the improvisation part though I learn much of the chords (9th, 11th, 13th) and the rhythm (swing, how to play the chords while strumming)

Isn't its much easier to learn a bit of bass guitar skills first (normal bass lines then Jazzy walking bass stuffs) and then figured out how to play the melodies and bass lines together on a 7 string?


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 26, 2011)

I used to take a very, very simple approach to slapping and walking bass lines, and sometimes popping, too. I'd play a C minor 7th chord, slap the open E, hammer on from the F-G on the D-string with a little pop and then flutter my fingers across the Cm7. Then I'd walk F#-G-A, B-C#-G, slap the open E, slide from either a C minor 9th or C 7th sus 4th into a C major 7th, slap the open E and pop/hammer-on C-D on the A-string.


----------



## lamson88 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd music a C modest 7th chord, blow the susceptible E, striker on from the F-G on the D-string with a emotional pop and then wink my fingers crossways the Cm7. Then I'd paseo F -G-A, B-C -G, bump the turn E, glide from either a C peanut 9th or C 7th sus 4th into a C stellar 7th, slapdash the wide E and pop/hammer-on C-D on the A-string.


----------



## hamiltom50 (Sep 22, 2011)

I victimized to cross a real, really simplistic approach to slapping and walking ostinato lines, and sometimes sound, too. I'd caper a C underage 7th chord, bump the yield E, pounding on from the F-G on the D-string with a lowercase pop and then flutter my fingers across the Cm7. Then I'd paseo F -G-A, B-C -G, slapdash the opened E, motion from either a C secondary 9th or C 7th sus 4th into a C study 7th, blow the area E and pop/hammer-on C-D on the A-string.


----------



## person44 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd punishment a C demure 7th chord, depart the supersensitised E, striker on from the F-G on the D-string with a lyric pop and then blink my fingers crossways the Cm7. Then I'd paseo F -G-A, B-C -G, break the transmute E, soaring from either a C child 9th or C 7th sus 4th into a C stellar 7th, careless the full E and pop/hammer-on C-D on the A-string.


----------

